# Forum Home Renovation Decking  ekodeck

## LeonieA

Hi all
I am interested in the pros & cons of ekodeck (from Bunnings) around pools...especially the cons. Any recommendations for other  eco friendly composite products for pool decks?

----------


## stevoh741

Pros? can't think of any 
Cons?  1. It's from Bu....gs 
           2. I'd never use any composite for my own decks as it will look crap after use. Any scrathes/stains etc can't be sanded out and refinished. I am yet to see a good looking 5yr or older composite deck. 
I like the theory and would probably use composite materials for battens but at this stage I am yet to be convinced of it being a good choice in decking....and if the green shed sell it well it will be a cheap and nasty version IMHO.

----------


## Slipry

At work we had replaced a timber bridge over a water feature and link between two buildings with a composite board (big brand name but can't remember just now). It is slippery when wet so I imagine it would not be ideal around a pool. 
Stevoh, you really got a thing for Bu....gs eh  :Wink:

----------


## Ken-67

Have a look at this site Q&A » Q&A - ModWood It will give you some ideas about composit decking boards.

----------


## stevoh741

> Stevoh, you really got a thing for Bu....gs eh

  My experiences numerous stores: bad service, bad advice, cheap and nasty products, but hey that's just IMHO.

----------

